# Commisso:"Vlahovic? Amareggiato e deluso. Devo riflettere".



## admin (1 Febbraio 2022)

Rocco Commisso sulla cessione di Vlahovic alla Juve:"Sono molto amareggiato e deluso, mi devo fermare per riflettere. Pensavo di aver dimostrato con i miei comportamenti, non solo io ma anche la mia famiglia e Joe Barone, quali sono i miei principi e i miei valori. Sono arrivato a Firenze e non ho comprato una villa, una casa al mare o una barca, ma ho messso tutta la mia disponibilità economica a disposizione della Fiorentina. Anche quando Firenze ha avuto bisogno di aiuto, non mi sono tirato indietro aiutando gli ospedali. La cattiveria e le offese che ci sono state in questi giorni non posso accettarle, mi lasciano molto deluso

"A fine novembre i dottori qui in America mi avevano chiesto di rimanere e di non partire per Firenze, perché mi dovevano curare, ma sono partito ugualmente sperando di poter dare il mio contributo e fare ragionare Dusan e i suoi procuratori, invece mi sono ammalato e mi sono arrabbiato ancora di più. Con Dusan le ultime volte che ci siamo visti, non mi ha nemmeno salutato. Comunque mi devo ancora curare e non so quando potrò tornare a Firenze per poter stare vicino alla squadra e ai tifosi”.

E’ stata una cosa complicatissima per me e per coloro che lavorano nella Fiorentina. Alla fine di novembre sono tornato per provare a chiudere questo contratto, ma i suoi procuratori sono stati disonesti e bugiardi. Abbiamo discusso, c’è stato un incontro, aspettavo risposte da lui, ma il giorno dopo dovevamo vederci la mattina per chiudere questo contratto e invece di avvicinarsi a quello che era stato negoziato con i miei dirigenti, loro ci hanno dato una grandissima sorpresa: il contratto di Dusan di 4-5 milioni netti non è più abbastanza, ne vuole 8 netti all’anno, oltre a 3 milioni agli agenti che avevamo concordato che sono diventati 6. Se Dusan vuole questi soldi perché sta facendo più gol, perché anche lui ne deve prendere di più? I procuratori sono pagati di più quando il giocatore viene pagato di più. Sulle commissioni non dovevamo dare solo il 10% ma anche l’esclusività di venderlo. Barone e Pradè sono andati in Inghilterra a trattare con molte squadre, ma ogni volta che c’era un’offerta i procuratori e il giocatore dicevano di no, questo perché avevano un accordo di rimanere qui a Firenze fino a giugno e rovinare la Fiorentina: andare in scadenza come sta accadendo con Mbappé al PSG, Insigne al Napoli, Donnarumma e Kessie al Milan o Dybala alla Juventus”.

"E' stata un’operazione buonissima, qualcuno l’ha definita un capolavoro. Qualcuno gli ha dato 8 e qualcuno gli ha dato 5. La Fiorentina oggi ha 75 milioni di ricavi: si può dire che il cartellino di Vlahovic è il 100% dei nostri ricavi. E' il più grande trasferimento fatto in Italia nel mercato di gennaio, ci ha dato l’opportunità di guardare al futuro e non più al passato. E’ impossibile oggi per la Fiorentina competere con chi fa 400 milioni di ricavi. La situazione è che con questi ricavi, il proprietario non può mettere ogni anno 50 milioni come è stato fatto negli ultimi 2 anni e mezzo. A fine dicembre abbiamo speso di già 314 milioni nella Fiorentina, di cui 34 sul Viola Park, 160 per comprare la Fiorentina e 110 per aiutare la Fiorentina a mettere i suoi conti a posto. Non abbiamo usato banche per aiutare la Fiorentina. 110 milioni nel giro di 2 anni e mezzo sono troppi. La grande promessa che ha fatto Rocco ai fiorentini è che non porterà la Fiorentina al fallimento”.

"La stagione in corso ci sta regalando grandi soddisfazioni sportive e la società all'interno è molto unita. Tutte le scelte vengono condivise tra noi e Italiano che sta facendo un lavoro eccellente. Bisogna remare tutti dalla stessa parte. Con il lavoro e la dedizione si può superare qualsiasi ostacolo: la Fiorentina è una squadra e non un singolo giocatore e ne darà dimostrazione nelle prossime partite".


----------



## Milanlove (1 Febbraio 2022)

l'uomo che criticava i club con bilanci in rosso che non potevano permettersi spese folli ed era ingiusto che spendessero, cosa ha fatto?
Ha ritenuto giusta la spesa della Juve e si è preso i soldi.


----------



## cris (1 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Rocco Commisso sulla cessione di Vlahovic alla Juve:"Sono molto amareggiato e deluso, mi devo fermare per riflettere. Pensavo di aver dimostrato con i miei comportamenti, non solo io ma anche la mia famiglia e Joe Barone, quali sono i miei principi e i miei valori. Sono arrivato a Firenze e non ho comprato una villa, una casa al mare o una barca, ma ho messso tutta la mia disponibilità economica a disposizione della Fiorentina. Anche quando Firenze ha avuto bisogno di aiuto, non mi sono tirato indietro aiutando gli ospedali. La cattiveria e le offese che ci sono state in questi giorni non posso accettarle, mi lasciano molto deluso
> 
> "A fine novembre i dottori qui in America mi avevano chiesto di rimanere e di non partire per Firenze, perché mi dovevano curare, ma sono partito ugualmente sperando di poter dare il mio contributo e fare ragionare Dusan e i suoi procuratori, invece mi sono ammalato e mi sono arrabbiato ancora di più. Con Dusan le ultime volte che ci siamo visti, non mi ha nemmeno salutato. Comunque mi devo ancora curare e non so quando potrò tornare a Firenze per poter stare vicino alla squadra e ai tifosi”.
> 
> ...


Uomo un po strano e pittoresco, ma mi sembra un brav’uomo e che dice le cose come stanno. Commisso mi sta simpatico.


----------



## cris (1 Febbraio 2022)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> l'uomo che criticava i club con bilanci in rosso che non potevano permettersi spese folli ed era ingiusto che spendessero, cosa ha fatto?
> Ha ritenuto giusta la spesa della Juve e si è preso i soldi.


L’alternativa era fare come i nostri e perder giocatori a zero.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Febbraio 2022)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> l'uomo che criticava i club con bilanci in rosso che non potevano permettersi spese folli ed era ingiusto che spendessero, cosa ha fatto?
> Ha ritenuto giusta la spesa della Juve e si è preso i soldi.


Mica deve indagare commisso sui bilanci altrui. 
E poi l'alternativa quale era?
Che lo stesso club che l'ha pagato lo prendeva a zero.


----------



## Bataille (1 Febbraio 2022)

Ricordo bene lo scherno e l'ironia quando si parlò di un suo interesse per il Milan e poi quando acquistò la Fiorentina.

Ad oggi, farei carte false per averlo come proprietario al posto di quelli lì.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Febbraio 2022)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> l'uomo che criticava i club con bilanci in rosso che non potevano permettersi spese folli ed era ingiusto che spendessero, cosa ha fatto?
> Ha ritenuto giusta la spesa della Juve e si è preso i soldi.



Intanto ha smerdato giocatore,procuratori/agenti e incassato 75M.
Cifra che per alcuni avrebbe visto solamente con il binocolo  

Poi che sia andato alla juve amen,era quello l'obiettivo del giocatore e di tutto il suo entourage (che incasserà anche una cifra monstre per il trasferimento del proprio assistito). 
Noi invece rischiamo di vedere il nostro centrocampista migliore andare sempre da quei fottuti ladri,ma ovviamente non ricaveremo neanche 1 centesimo dalla sua cessione.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Intanto ha smerdato giocatore,procuratori/agenti e incassato 75M.
> Cifra che per alcuni avrebbe visto solamente con il binocolo
> 
> Poi che sia andato alla juve amen,era quello l'obiettivo del giocatore e di tutto il suo entourage (che incasserà anche una cifra monstre per il trasferimento del proprio assistito).
> Noi invece rischiamo di vedere il nostro centrocampista migliore andare sempre da quei fottuti ladri,ma ovviamente non ricaveremo neanche 1 centesimo dalla sua cessione.


Noi siamo il cornuto di turno che si tiene la moglie per paura/impossibilita' di non trovare un'altra donna.

Rinasceremo cervi a primavera.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Rocco Commisso sulla cessione di Vlahovic alla Juve:"Sono molto amareggiato e deluso, mi devo fermare per riflettere. Pensavo di aver dimostrato con i miei comportamenti, non solo io ma anche la mia famiglia e Joe Barone, quali sono i miei principi e i miei valori. Sono arrivato a Firenze e non ho comprato una villa, una casa al mare o una barca, ma ho messso tutta la mia disponibilità economica a disposizione della Fiorentina. Anche quando Firenze ha avuto bisogno di aiuto, non mi sono tirato indietro aiutando gli ospedali. La cattiveria e le offese che ci sono state in questi giorni non posso accettarle, mi lasciano molto deluso
> 
> "A fine novembre i dottori qui in America mi avevano chiesto di rimanere e di non partire per Firenze, perché mi dovevano curare, ma sono partito ugualmente sperando di poter dare il mio contributo e fare ragionare Dusan e i suoi procuratori, invece mi sono ammalato e mi sono arrabbiato ancora di più. Con Dusan le ultime volte che ci siamo visti, non mi ha nemmeno salutato. Comunque mi devo ancora curare e non so quando potrò tornare a Firenze per poter stare vicino alla squadra e ai tifosi”.
> 
> ...



Si aspettava applausi dai tifosi dopo aver venduto il suo calciatore migliorie alla squadra più odiata a Firenze?


----------



## LukeLike (1 Febbraio 2022)

Sinceramente preferisco i Commisso ai Ferrero, Preziosi, ecc.

Poi ha fatto capire che avevano raggiunto un accordo per il rinnovo sui 4-5 milioni, il che ci dice che abbiamo lo stesso tetto salariale della Fiorentina...


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Febbraio 2022)

questo è qui da 2 anni e ha capito più di quelli che ci sono nati.
alla fine ha ottenuto tutto, il massimo, e qualche tifoso di firenze lo critica pure.

mi chiedo se i tifosi della fiore tifassero milan, cosa farebbero vedendo che invece di vendere a 75M, regaliamo.........


----------



## enigmistic02 (1 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Rocco Commisso sulla cessione di Vlahovic alla Juve:"Sono molto amareggiato e deluso, mi devo fermare per riflettere. Pensavo di aver dimostrato con i miei comportamenti, non solo io ma anche la mia famiglia e Joe Barone, quali sono i miei principi e i miei valori. Sono arrivato a Firenze e non ho comprato una villa, una casa al mare o una barca, ma ho messso tutta la mia disponibilità economica a disposizione della Fiorentina. Anche quando Firenze ha avuto bisogno di aiuto, non mi sono tirato indietro aiutando gli ospedali. La cattiveria e le offese che ci sono state in questi giorni non posso accettarle, mi lasciano molto deluso
> 
> "A fine novembre i dottori qui in America mi avevano chiesto di rimanere e di non partire per Firenze, perché mi dovevano curare, ma sono partito ugualmente sperando di poter dare il mio contributo e fare ragionare Dusan e i suoi procuratori, invece mi sono ammalato e mi sono arrabbiato ancora di più. Con Dusan le ultime volte che ci siamo visti, non mi ha nemmeno salutato. Comunque mi devo ancora curare e non so quando potrò tornare a Firenze per poter stare vicino alla squadra e ai tifosi”.
> 
> ...


Per me ha fatto un capolavoro. Il giocatore non avrebbe rinnovato MAI, hanno provato a venderlo all'estero e i procuratori hanno posto veti, alla fine lo hanno venduto in italia ma hanno incassato esattamente quello che volevano. DI meglio non potevano fare. 


COmmisso parla chiaro, è limpido e non accetta compromessi. Onestamente, non so cos'abbiano i fiorentini da lamentarsi. Quale alternative migliori avrebbero? Cos'avrebbero fatto loro? Robe da matti.


----------



## Swaitak (1 Febbraio 2022)

Bataille ha scritto:


> Ricordo bene lo scherno e l'ironia quando si parlò di un suo interesse per il Milan e poi quando acquistò la Fiorentina.
> 
> Ad oggi, farei carte false per averlo come proprietario al posto di quelli lì.


Da un punto di vista umano sarebbe fantastico al posto del fantoccio che ci ritroviamo.
Poi anche lui non potrebbe garantire grossi budget coi suoi soldi.
Per quanto riguarda le sue favolose cessioni probabilmente basterebbe prendere Pradè, il che aiuterebbe per il resto


----------



## Blu71 (1 Febbraio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> questo è qui da 2 anni e ha capito più di quelli che ci sono nati.
> alla fine ha ottenuto tutto, il massimo, e qualche tifoso di firenze lo critica pure.
> 
> mi chiedo se i tifosi della fiore tifassero milan, cosa farebbero vedendo che invece di vendere a 75M, regaliamo.........



I tifosi della Fiorentina tutto sommato sanno che la loro squadra non sarà mai veramente competitiva.


----------



## Mauricio (1 Febbraio 2022)

Ecco per favore lasciatelo in risalto sempre per le persone che insistono a dire di rinnovare il giocatore “X” per venderlo poi. Comisso spiega bene come è andata e come funziona in questi casi: il giocatore ad ogni incontro chiede sempre di piu, per far perdere tempo e avvicinarsi alla scadenza. Poi se si cerca di venderlo, anche alla squadra in cui ha deciso di andare, rifiuta così da ottenere più soldi lui e i procuratori. È un sistema malato che probabilmente imploderà


----------



## pazzomania (1 Febbraio 2022)

I tifosi della Fiorentina al nostro posto mi sa che si butterebbero nell' Arno


----------



## Zenos (1 Febbraio 2022)

Per me ne è uscito vincitore. Si è pappato 70 milioni scaricando tutte le colpe sul giocatore che voleva andare via.
Praticamente l'opposto di quello che facciamo noi.


----------



## pazzomania (1 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Per me ne è uscito vincitore. Si è parlato 70 milioni scaricando tutte le colpe sul giocatore che voleva andare via.
> Praticamente l'opposto di quello che facciamo noi.



Per te?????

Ammazza se è uscito vincitore.
Da applausi.


----------



## Andris (1 Febbraio 2022)

> questo perché avevano un accordo di rimanere qui a Firenze fino a giugno e rovinare la Fiorentina: andare in scadenza come sta accadendo con Mbappé al PSG, Insigne al Napoli, Donnarumma e Kessie al Milan o Dybala alla Juventus”.


come sempre, i gobbi provano a rubare giocatori a parametro zero


----------



## Marilson (1 Febbraio 2022)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Per me ha fatto un capolavoro. Il giocatore non avrebbe rinnovato MAI, hanno provato a venderlo all'estero e i procuratori hanno posto veti, alla fine lo hanno venduto in italia ma hanno incassato esattamente quello che volevano. DI meglio non potevano fare.
> 
> 
> COmmisso parla chiaro, è limpido e non accetta compromessi. Onestamente, non so cos'abbiano i fiorentini da lamentarsi. Quale alternative migliori avrebbero? Cos'avrebbero fatto loro? Robe da matti.



Esatto. Commisso immenso. Una trasparenza di comunicazione raramente viste nel mondo del calcio, gia da novembre spiego' bene come stavano per mettersi le cose. Lui deve tutelare il club e non poteva permettere che Vlahovic andasse via a zero, anche se questo significava darlo alla juventus. Mentre noi vedremo Kessie andare da loro (con buona probabilita') senza vedere un solo euro. Trovate el differenze.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Febbraio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Esatto. Commisso immenso. Una trasparenza di comunicazione raramente viste nel mondo del calcio, gia da novembre spiego' bene come stavano per mettersi le cose. Lui deve tutelare il club e non poteva permettere che Vlahovic andasse via a zero, anche se questo significava darlo alla juventus. Mentre noi vedremo Kessie andare da loro (con buona probabilita') senza vedere un solo euro. Trovate el differenze.


Ben detto. 

Magari fossimo noi così trasparenti.
Noi i delinquenti li copriamo, premiamo , appoggiamo.


----------



## gabri65 (1 Febbraio 2022)

Dite quello che volete su Commisso, ma forse a quest'ora con questo avremmo vinto uno scudetto o staremmo lottando. E magari sbattevamo i pugni sul tavolo dopo certi episodi.

Certo non è il massimo come proprietario, ma sfido io a trovare qualcuno che può andare bene. Una volta tolti gli sceicchi rimangono solo dei pezzenti a disposizione.

Questo per la squadra più bifolca del pianeta sta più di qua che di là dall'oceano. Uguale, ma uguale alla nostra, di proprietà. Secondo me ci odiano proprio nel profondo, siamo una palla al piede e basta.


----------



## Jino (1 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Rocco Commisso sulla cessione di Vlahovic alla Juve:"Sono molto amareggiato e deluso, mi devo fermare per riflettere. Pensavo di aver dimostrato con i miei comportamenti, non solo io ma anche la mia famiglia e Joe Barone, quali sono i miei principi e i miei valori. Sono arrivato a Firenze e non ho comprato una villa, una casa al mare o una barca, ma ho messso tutta la mia disponibilità economica a disposizione della Fiorentina. Anche quando Firenze ha avuto bisogno di aiuto, non mi sono tirato indietro aiutando gli ospedali. La cattiveria e le offese che ci sono state in questi giorni non posso accettarle, mi lasciano molto deluso
> 
> "A fine novembre i dottori qui in America mi avevano chiesto di rimanere e di non partire per Firenze, perché mi dovevano curare, ma sono partito ugualmente sperando di poter dare il mio contributo e fare ragionare Dusan e i suoi procuratori, invece mi sono ammalato e mi sono arrabbiato ancora di più. Con Dusan le ultime volte che ci siamo visti, non mi ha nemmeno salutato. Comunque mi devo ancora curare e non so quando potrò tornare a Firenze per poter stare vicino alla squadra e ai tifosi”.
> 
> ...



Ma come fanno a contestare l'operazione Vlahovic?! Non avevano nemmeno forza contrattuale e sono riusciti a venderlo alla grande...


----------



## Jino (1 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Dite quello che volete su Commisso, ma forse a quest'ora con questo avremmo vinto uno scudetto o staremmo lottando. E magari sbattevamo i pugni sul tavolo dopo certi episodi.
> 
> Certo non è il massimo come proprietario, ma sfido io a trovare qualcuno che può andare bene. Una volta tolti gli sceicchi rimangono solo dei pezzenti a disposizione.
> 
> Questo per la squadra più bifolca del pianeta sta più di qua che di là dall'oceano. Uguale, ma uguale alla nostra, di proprietà. Secondo me ci odiano proprio nel profondo, siamo una palla al piede e basta.



Commisso al Milan si sarebbe scontrato con la problematica che ci stava affossando, cioè un divario tra ricavi e spese spaventoso, una morsa che non dava respiro. 

Ma vi siete mai chiesti perchè nessun ricco proprietario si sia mai avvicinato al Milan!? Ma chi diavolo va ad acquistare un brand si famoso, ad una cifra vicina al miliardo di euro, ma che genera debiti e non utili?! Risposta semplice, NESSUNO.


----------



## Route66 (1 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Rocco Commisso sulla cessione di Vlahovic alla Juve:"Sono molto amareggiato e deluso, mi devo fermare per riflettere. Pensavo di aver dimostrato con i miei comportamenti, non solo io ma anche la mia famiglia e Joe Barone, quali sono i miei principi e i miei valori. Sono arrivato a Firenze e non ho comprato una villa, una casa al mare o una barca, ma ho messso tutta la mia disponibilità economica a disposizione della Fiorentina. Anche quando Firenze ha avuto bisogno di aiuto, non mi sono tirato indietro aiutando gli ospedali. La cattiveria e le offese che ci sono state in questi giorni non posso accettarle, mi lasciano molto deluso
> 
> "A fine novembre i dottori qui in America mi avevano chiesto di rimanere e di non partire per Firenze, perché mi dovevano curare, ma sono partito ugualmente sperando di poter dare il mio contributo e fare ragionare Dusan e i suoi procuratori, invece mi sono ammalato e mi sono arrabbiato ancora di più. Con Dusan le ultime volte che ci siamo visti, non mi ha nemmeno salutato. Comunque mi devo ancora curare e non so quando potrò tornare a Firenze per poter stare vicino alla squadra e ai tifosi”.
> 
> ...


Parole e reazioni di una persona seria, sincera che ci mette cuore, passione e soldi, tanti soldi.
Una presidente che ha fatto di tutto per tenersi il giocatore offrendo un contratto fuori da ogni logica per la realtà viola ma che si è trovato davanti un gruppo di farabutti spalleggiati da una squadra di disonesti che hanno ricominciato da dove avevano finito dopo una brevissima pausa.
Commisso li ha stanati e sbugiardati tutti facendo nomi e cifre e soprattutto ha ottenuto esattamente quello che voleva cioè un sacco di soldi! Chapeau....
Purtroppo per noi i farabutti sono tanti e si stanno moltiplicando indisturbati e impuniti e continuano nelle loro porcherie come se nulla fosse.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (1 Febbraio 2022)

Onestamente non capisco chi critica Commisso, si dice sempre che calciatori, allenatori, dirigenti etc. Fanno sempre la solita intervista, dicendo sempre le solite cose etc. Per una volta che c'è un personaggio che dice le come stanno, sputtanando quei vermi, viene anche deriso. Ma serio? 

Commisso purtroppo non sarà a lungo presidente della Viola. In questo sistema marcio non vogliono una figura di spicco come lui che dice le cose come stanno, che mette alla luce del sole tutta la mierda che c'è... In qualche modo lo faranno mollare.


----------



## gabri65 (1 Febbraio 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Commisso al Milan si sarebbe scontrato con la problematica che ci stava affossando, cioè un divario tra ricavi e spese spaventoso, una morsa che non dava respiro.
> 
> Ma vi siete mai chiesti perchè nessun ricco proprietario si sia mai avvicinato al Milan!? Ma chi diavolo va ad acquistare un brand si famoso, ad una cifra vicina al miliardo di euro, ma che genera debiti e non utili?! Risposta semplice, NESSUNO.



Dico, starai mica facendo passare il messaggio che Elliott (o la bestia che c'è dietro) è il massimo che possiamo ottenere.

Commisso, sempre che non siano state boiate dell'era cinese, voleva acquistare.

Poi quello che sarebbe successo non lo possiamo sapere, ma io, al punto nel quale siamo, sarei stato perlomeno curioso. Se è come dici te, chiudiamo tutto allora, non c'è via d'uscita.

Almeno vedevo un minimo di partecipazione, qui che si vede? Gazidis.


----------



## Marilson (1 Febbraio 2022)

Commisso voleva comprarci nel 2018, chissa come sarebbe andata con lui


----------



## Garrincha (2 Febbraio 2022)

Il capolavoro di Commisso è che tutto si è svolto con Vlahovic che aveva ancora due anni di contratto e gli ha permesso di strappare i soldi che ipoteticamente il giocatore vale, oltretutto due settimane fa ha mandato tramite Pradé un messaggio alla Juventus spiegando pubblicamente le modalità per la cessione, della serie Chiesa me lo pagate in cinque anni ma se volete Vlahovic si paga tutto e subito, massimo due tranche 

Ha tratto il massimo dalla sua posizione di forza che non è piovuta dal cielo ma se l'è creata e sticaxxi che abbia venduto alla Juventus, non puoi obbligare il giocatore a firmare per chi vuoi tu


----------



## SoloMVB (2 Febbraio 2022)

Chi apprezza Commisso che da mesi ha sputtanato Vlahovic e ha ottenuto il meglio per la viola,e non era affatto facile,non può apprezzare i nostri pseudo-dirigenti.


----------



## Milanlove (2 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Mica deve indagare commisso sui bilanci altrui.
> E poi l'alternativa quale era?
> Che lo stesso club che l'ha pagato lo prendeva a zero.





cris ha scritto:


> L’alternativa era fare come i nostri e perder giocatori a zero.



esatto. Però per coerenza visto che dava lezioni morali a metà club nel mondo, non avrebbe dovuto accettare di far parte del sistema malato. La Juventus non va bene se spende 80 milioni per prendersi chiunque non giochi nella fiorentina. Se invece i soldi "sporchi" li dà alla Fiorentina, va bene il sistema malato e sono felice di alimentarlo.
Non sto dicendo che ha fatto male a venderlo, ha fatto benissimo e invidio lui e i suoi dirigenti su come sanno gestire il club, comprare e vendere giocatori, rispetto alle nostre schiene dritte. Però almeno evita di parlare. Se ti mostri come quello che fa la lotta alla mafia, poi non ci vai a fare gli affari con la mafia.


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Febbraio 2022)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> esatto. Però per coerenza visto che dava lezioni morali metà club nel mondo, non avrebbe dovuto accettare di far parte del sistema malato. La Juventus non va bene se spende 80 milioni per prendersi chiunque non giochi nella fiorentina. Se invece i soldi "sporchi" li dà alla Fiorentina, va bene il sistema malato e sono felice di alimentarlo.
> Non sto dicendo che ha fatto male a venderlo, ha fatto benissimo e invidio lui e i suoi dirigenti su come sanno gestire il club, comprare e vendere giocatori, rispetto alle nostre schiene dritte. Però almeno evita di parlare. Se ti mostri come quello che fa la lotta alla mafia, poi non ci vai a fare gli affari con la mafia.


Ah, perdonami..
Non avevo inteso questa tua provocazione.
Beh si hai ragione ma la juve in questa serie A, piaccia o non piaccia, è ancora la piovra.

Commisso a un certo punto ha stanato l'animale dalla tana e ha ridotto i danni.


----------



## Milanlove (2 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ah, perdonami..
> Non avevo inteso questa tua provocazione.
> Beh si hai ragione ma la juve in questa serie A, piaccia o non piaccia, è ancora la piovra.
> 
> Commisso a un certo punto ha stanato l'animale dalla tana e ha ridotto i danni.


La battaglia o la fai o non la fai. Non puoi stare con un piede in due scarpe.
Critichi la mafia e poi ti prendi i soldi della mafia. Questo si è intascato in due anni sui 120-130 milioni di euro di "soldi sporchi" dei gobbi.

Poi io sinceramente credo poco a un Vlahovic in rampa di lancio con richieste da tutti i club d'Europa, che resta un altro anno e mezzo alla Fiorentina per andare via a zero. Qua a Commisso gli è semplicemente arrivata un'offerta che non si può rifiutare... giusto per restare in termini di mafia.
Poi lui per giustificarsi con i tifosi viola che non hanno l'anello al naso, ha tirato fuori la storia che vlahovic sarebbe rimasto per andarsene via a zero e cambiare casacca nella stagione 2024/2025 (con la Juve che in estate non si comprava nessuno in attacco per aspettare Vlahovic l'anno dopo).

Quando cercavamo noi Mr Nessuno Milenkovic (che tra l'altro era in odore di scadenza) sparava 30-35 milioni e faceva il fenomeno.

Secondo me, ha fatto la figura del buffone, detta proprio papale papale.


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Febbraio 2022)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> La battaglia o la fai o non la fai. Non puoi stare con un piede in due scarpe.
> Critichi la mafia e poi ti prendi i soldi della mafia. Questo si è intascato in due anni sui 120-130 milioni di euro di "soldi sporchi" dei gobbi.
> 
> Poi io sinceramente credo poco a un Vlahovic in rampa di lancio con richieste da tutti i club d'Europa, che resta un altro anno e mezzo alla Fiorentina per andare via a zero. Qua a Commisso gli è semplicemente arrivata un'offerta che non si può rifiutare... giusto per restare in termini di mafia.
> ...


La mafia glielo stava prendendo a zero, alla fine ha vinto lui o, se non altro , ha limitato i danni.

Se non vigila gravina sulla mafia deve fare lo sbirro commisso?

Guarda che commisso tra le righe sta dicendo nemmeno tanto velatamente che forse molla.


----------



## Milanlove (2 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La mafia glielo stava prendendo a zero, alla fine ha vinto lui o, se non altro , ha limitato i danni.
> 
> Se non vigila gravina sulla mafia deve fare lo sbirro commisso?
> 
> Guarda che commisso tra le righe sta dicendo nemmeno tanto velatamente che forse molla.


ma tu ci credi che vlahovic, l'attaccante più cercato al mondo dopo Halland, se ne stava nell'insignificante Fiorentina un altro anno e mezzo (rischiando magari di fallire la prossima stagione e non trovare più tanti altri acquirenti top come un Boga qualsiasi o per andare alla Juve un anno dopo a fare la riserva) per andare via a zero nella stagione 2024/2025?
E la Juve si faceva questa metà stagione e quella intera dopo, senza comprare ancora il sostituto di C. Ronaldo per aspettare di prendere Vlahovic a giugno 2024?
La Juve ha fatto semplicemente una mega offerta e Commisso dopo i soldi di Chiesa si è preso pure quelli di Vlahovic. E ora se si ritira fa una figura ancora peggiore. Fa quello che prende i soldi e scappa.

Commisso semplicemente non deve fare lo sbirro. Quindi non vai in tv a fare lo sbirro, se poi all'atto pratico ti prendi mega mazzette ogni anno dalla mafia. Il club che ha guadagnato di più dal sistema Juve in Italia è la Fiorentina. Senza se e senza ma. Che non faccia la vittima...


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Febbraio 2022)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> ma tu ci credi che vlahovic, l'attaccante più cercato al mondo dopo Halland, se ne stava nell'insignificante Fiorentina un altro anno e mezzo (rischiando magari di fallire la prossima stagione e non trovare più tanti altri acquirenti top come un Boga qualsiasi o per andare alla Juve un anno dopo a fare la riserva) per andare via a zero nella stagione 2024/2025?
> E la Juve si faceva questa metà stagione e quella intera dopo, senza comprare ancora il sostituto di C. Ronaldo per aspettare di prendere Vlahovic a giugno 2024?
> La Juve ha fatto semplicemente una mega offerta e Commisso dopo i soldi di Chiesa si è preso pure quelli di Vlahovic. E ora se si ritira fa una figura ancora peggiore. Fa quello che prende i soldi e scappa.
> 
> Commisso semplicemente non deve fare lo sbirro. Quindi non vai in tv a fare lo sbirro, se poi all'atto pratico ti prendi mega mazzette ogni anno dalla mafia. Il club che ha guadagnato di più dal sistema Juve in Italia è la Fiorentina. Senza se e senza ma. Che non faccia la vittima...


Io penso la juve avesse bloccato l'affare per giugno 2023, il che vuol dire che la juve ,esattamente tra un anno ,poteva farlo firmare.
Poi però le difficoltà di classifica e le carenze offensive hanno accelerato il tutto.

La juve ha deciso di spendere oggi x per non perdere 2x.

Ovviamente ragazzo e procuratore son certo che hanno perso nulla rispetto ai patti originali.

In italia il sistema tocca tutto, il povero commisso che può fare?


----------



## DavMilan (2 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque alla fine sto Vhlaovic ha fatto la stessa mezza stagione di Piatek quando lo prendemmo noi; non ci resta di disperare che faccia la stessa fine...


----------



## Goro (2 Febbraio 2022)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> ma tu ci credi che vlahovic, l'attaccante più cercato al mondo dopo Halland, se ne stava nell'insignificante Fiorentina un altro anno e mezzo (rischiando magari di fallire la prossima stagione e non trovare più tanti altri acquirenti top come un Boga qualsiasi o per andare alla Juve un anno dopo a fare la riserva) per andare via a zero nella stagione 2024/2025?
> E la Juve si faceva questa metà stagione e quella intera dopo, senza comprare ancora il sostituto di C. Ronaldo per aspettare di prendere Vlahovic a giugno 2024?
> La Juve ha fatto semplicemente una mega offerta e Commisso dopo i soldi di Chiesa si è preso pure quelli di Vlahovic. E ora se si ritira fa una figura ancora peggiore. Fa quello che prende i soldi e scappa.
> 
> Commisso semplicemente non deve fare lo sbirro. Quindi non vai in tv a fare lo sbirro, se poi all'atto pratico ti prendi mega mazzette ogni anno dalla mafia. Il club che ha guadagnato di più dal sistema Juve in Italia è la Fiorentina. Senza se e senza ma. Che non faccia la vittima...


Commisso ha fatto uscire allo scoperto Vlahovic e agenti a mezzo stampa, e guardacaso dietro c'era la Juve. Commisso non ha scelto di trattare con la mafia, ma trovandosi nella situazione ha pensato bene di incassare e non regalare come facciamo noi. Il comportamento peggiore sarebbe stato non prendere un euro per ideologia e favorire comunque la mafia.
Fare passare tempo non è una grande soluzione quando hai le pressioni del giocatore, degli agenti, della piazza e della stampa pro-juve, e rischi ogni giorno di più di rimanere a bocca asciutta perchè il tempo non va a tuo favore. La juve avrebbe trovato un tappabuchi e rinviato il discorso, mentre Vlahovic ti creava problemi e imbarazzo in casa.


----------



## egidiopersempre (2 Febbraio 2022)

DavMilan ha scritto:


> Comunque alla fine sto Vhlaovic ha fatto la stessa mezza stagione di Piatek quando lo prendemmo noi; non ci resta di disperare che faccia la stessa fine...


forse Piatek no, ma chi l'ha preso ha speso il doppio ... 70 milioni e ancora tutto da dimostrare. Vedremo. Vlahovic di campionato ne ha fatto uno e mezzo, e oggettivamente ha dimostrato un po' di più di semplice fiuto del gol.


----------



## rossonero71 (2 Febbraio 2022)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> forse Piatek no, ma chi l'ha preso ha speso il doppio ... 70 milioni e ancora tutto da dimostrare. Vedremo. Vlahovic di campionato ne ha fatto uno e mezzo, e oggettivamente ha dimostrato un po' di più di semplice fiuto del gol.


Sarà un caso ma con marcatura a uomo a tutto campo non ha visto palla.


----------



## Milanlove (2 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io penso la juve avesse bloccato l'affare per giugno 2023, il che vuol dire che la juve ,esattamente tra un anno ,poteva farlo firmare.
> Poi però le difficoltà di classifica e le carenze offensive hanno accelerato il tutto.
> 
> La juve ha deciso di spendere oggi x per non perdere 2x.
> ...


Commisso non può fare nulla per abbattere il sistema. Detto questo, juve a parte, è la persona che più ci ha guadagnato in termini economici da questo sistema. Quindi ho personalmente anche i miei dubbi che lui questo sistema non lo apprezzi. A parole di facciata deve rendere conto ai tifosi, ma stringi stringi con i fatti fa l'opposto.
Quindi almeno la decenza non fare la vittima a parole per poi puntualmente pranzare con i carnefici. Almeno Sassuolo ed Atalanta che dal sistema juve hanno guadagnato meno della Fiorentina, non vanno in tv a fare lo sbirro duro e puro contro il sistema juve.


i tifosi della fiorentina l'hanno capito benissimo ed infatti lo contestano perchè fino ad oggi li ha presi in giro con i fatti. Questo ha preso gli ultimi rimasugli della fiorentina dei della valle, li ha venduti alla juve, si è fatto i soldi. Chiesa non l'ha sostituito o comunque non ha fatto chissà cosa con i soldi incassati. Vediamo ora i 75 milioni di vlahovic come li riutilizzerà. Vediamo se anche sta volta si smentirà con i fatti.


Goro ha scritto:


> Commisso ha fatto uscire allo scoperto Vlahovic e agenti a mezzo stampa, e guardacaso dietro c'era la Juve. Commisso non ha scelto di trattare con la mafia, ma trovandosi nella situazione ha pensato bene di incassare e non regalare come facciamo noi. Il comportamento peggiore sarebbe stato non prendere un euro per ideologia e favorire comunque la mafia.
> Fare passare tempo non è una grande soluzione quando hai le pressioni del giocatore, degli agenti, della piazza e della stampa pro-juve, e rischi ogni giorno di più di rimanere a bocca asciutta perchè il tempo non va a tuo favore. La juve avrebbe trovato un tappabuchi e rinviato il discorso, mentre Vlahovic ti creava problemi e imbarazzo in casa.


e perchè pagarlo così tanto? Se era tutto scritto ed inevitabile, potevano dargli una trentina di milioni in meno...
La Fiorentina vittima del sistema, con due soli giocatori, si è presa 130-140 milioni dalla Juventus negli ultimi anni.

Più che vittima, a me sembra un club che fa regolarmente affari economicamente vantaggiosi con la Juventus. Oppure è appunto una "vittima" come lo sono sassuolo e atalanta.
Bah


----------



## egidiopersempre (2 Febbraio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Sarà un caso ma con marcatura a uomo a tutto campo non ha visto palla.


infatti. vedremo. D'altra parte ha ancora margini di crescita non indifferenti.


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Febbraio 2022)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> Commisso non può fare nulla per abbattere il sistema. Detto questo, juve a parte, è la persona che più ci ha guadagnato in termini economici da questo sistema. Quindi ho personalmente anche i miei dubbi che lui questo sistema non lo apprezzi. A parole di facciata deve rendere conto ai tifosi, ma stringi stringi con i fatti fa l'opposto.
> Quindi almeno la decenza non fare la vittima a parole per poi puntualmente pranzare con i carnefici. Almeno Sassuolo ed Atalanta che dal sistema juve hanno guadagnato meno della Fiorentina, non vanno in tv a fare lo sbirro duro e puro contro il sistema juve.
> 
> 
> ...


Non capisco francamente tutto questo astio verso commisso e non capisco nemmeno esattamente di cosa lo stai accusando .
Inoltre fosse stato per lui a Vlahovic lo avrebbe fatto rinnovare.

A me Commisso pare sia uno dei pochi in Italia che mette soldi veri e di tasca e che nelle trattative dice le cose come stanno.


Non ti saprei dire cosa pensino i Fiorentini di lui ,dovrei chiedere all'amico @Lineker10 ,ma io cambierei ora Elliott e gazidis con questo uomo.
Che forse può sembrare sanguigno e impulsivo ma almeno dona al Club una parvenza umana e non asettica come la nostra.


----------



## Lineker10 (2 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non capisco francamente tutto questo astio verso commisso e non capisco nemmeno esattamente di cosa lo stai accusando .
> Inoltre fosse stato per lui a Vlahovic lo avrebbe fatto rinnovare.
> 
> A me Commisso pare sia uno dei pochi in Italia che mette soldi veri e di tasca e che nelle trattative dice le cose come stanno.
> ...


Se fosse per i tifosi della Fiorentina lo appenderebbero al Ponte Vecchio.

Dicono sia un pagliaccio, falso, bugiardo e incapace.

E' in corso proprio in questi giorni una contestazione feroce contro Commisso.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Se fosse per i tifosi della Fiorentina lo appenderebbero al Ponte Vecchio.
> 
> Dicono sia un pagliaccio, falso, bugiardo e incapace.
> 
> E' in corso proprio in questi giorni una contestazione feroce contro Commisso.


Meno male che Maldini non fa il dirigente della Fiorentina, se ci sono queste idee su Rocco figuriamoci cosa avrebbero detto di Paolino che lascia andare via i giocatori a parametro zero.


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Se fosse per i tifosi della Fiorentina lo appenderebbero al Ponte Vecchio.
> 
> Dicono sia un pagliaccio, falso, bugiardo e incapace.
> 
> E' in corso proprio in questi giorni una contestazione feroce contro Commisso.


Boh, siete particolari a firenze eh.
Senza offesa.
A me pare commisso stia lavorando bene.


----------



## rossonero71 (2 Febbraio 2022)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> infatti. vedremo. D'altra parte ha ancora margini di crescita non indifferenti.


Non saprei, tecnicamente non è una cima e anche come velocità di base non sembra un fulmine, queste cose di solito lì da madre natura, vedremo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Boh, siete particolari a firenze eh.
> Senza offesa.
> A me pare commisso stia lavorando bene.


l'altr'anno stavano retrocedendo...
non capisco cosa pretendano...


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Febbraio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> l'altr'anno stavano retrocedendo...
> non capisco cosa pretendano...


Avercelo noi uno cosi trasparente e che diffama i giuda....
Noi all'ufficio stampa e gestire la comunicazione abbiamo pluto.


----------



## Lineker10 (2 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Boh, siete particolari a firenze eh.
> Senza offesa.
> A me pare commisso stia lavorando bene.


Sai i sento i miei amici... che sono tutti tifosissimi e abbonati.

Questa volta l'ha fatta enorme: cedere il loro miglior giocatore agli arcirivali a metà stagione quando sono in piena corsa per l'Europa dopo tanti anni.

Già la cessione di Chiesa ai gobbi era andata di traverso, questa di Vlahovic è stata un affronto. Ma il problema vero è che ha fatto e continua a fare una marea di promesse e proclami smentendosi continuamente.

Ultimo l'attacco alla gestone indebitata della Juve di poche settimane fa per poi farci di nuovo affari.

Ma per farla breve è un po' come se noi avessimo ceduto Theo all'Inter a gennaio.


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Sai i sento i miei amici... che sono tutti tifosissimi e abbonati.
> 
> Questa volta l'ha fatta enorme: cedere il loro miglior giocatore agli arcirivali a metà stagione quando sono in piena corsa per l'Europa dopo tanti anni.
> 
> ...


Ma commisso sta dietro a vlahovic da un anno e mezzo, se non voleva rinnovare lo doveva sparare?

A me pare invece che il comunicato di commisso sia servito quanto meno a stanare le iene che tramavano all'ombra da tempo.

Purtroppo la juve resta la realtà più potente e ricca d'italia e se i giovani più forti finiscono a torino non è un affronto ma la logica conseguenza del sistema.
Capisco il malumore dei tifosi viola perchè hanno perso due gioielli ma non darei troppe colpe alla società.

Vediamo ora se i soldi incassati saranno investiti ma commisso fino ad oggi ha messo soldi veri, mica bond.


----------



## Milanlove (2 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non capisco francamente tutto questo astio verso commisso e non capisco nemmeno esattamente di cosa lo stai accusando .
> Inoltre fosse stato per lui a Vlahovic lo avrebbe fatto rinnovare.
> 
> A me Commisso pare sia uno dei pochi in Italia che mette soldi veri e di tasca e che nelle trattative dice le cose come stanno.
> ...


semplicemente parla a vuoto. 
A me sembra il classico stile Pallotta che arriva, pensa di intortare tutti e se ne torna in patria con le pive nel sacco senza però perdere nemmeno 50 centesimi, anzi....

Secondo me, a Firenze non sarebbe contestato se non avesse fatto finta di andare contro il sistema che lui stesso sta usando per arricchirsi o comunque per non perdere soldi.

Non puoi fare il fenomeno a parole e poi con i fatti fai appunto peggio del peggior Sassuolo o Atalanta.

La Juve con i suoi soldi sporchi ha fatto un'offerta mega, tu fiorentina fai il colpaccio prendendoli e ti rinforzi. Stop, semplice semplice. Bastava fare così.

Invece no, devi fare l'antisistema, devi fingere di combattere tutto e tutti, poi per la seconda volta ti prendi palate e palate di milioni di euro dal sistema aderendo pienamente al sistema che (secondo me) fai finta di combattere e in più non utilizzi questi soldi per rinforzare a dovere la squadra.
Con le parole puoi intortare alcuni di quelli che magari seguono la vicenda in maniera distaccata, ma non puoi intortare tutti e tanto meno i tifosi del tuo club. La storia di Vlahovic che rischia e resta un anno e mezzo in viola, rifiuta top club europei, rifiuta milioni e milioni di ingaggio per andare a zero alla juve che nel frattempo fa un altro anno di transizione con l'attacco, per aspettare vlahovic che magari nel frattempo si è rotto o ha fallito la stagione successiva, riflettendoci, ti sembra una cosa credibile? E poi se la Juve era disposta a prenderlo a zero, era tutto prestabilito perchè spendere 75-80 milioni ora e non aspettare un anno e mezzo a 0? E perchè spendere così tanto se era inevitabile che finisse in bianconero? Spendi la metà piuttosto, non butti 80 milioni per anticipare un colpo a 0 già scritto.
Riflettendoci, non ti sembra una presa in giro quella di Commisso?


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Febbraio 2022)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> semplicemente parla a vuoto.
> A me sembra il classico stile Pallotta che arriva, pensa di intortare tutti e se ne torna in patria con le pive nel sacco senza però perdere nemmeno 50 centesimi, anzi....
> 
> Secondo me, a Firenze non sarebbe contestato se non avesse fatto finta di andare contro il sistema che lui stesso sta usando per arricchirsi o comunque per non perdere soldi.
> ...


Perchè la juve non è il milan e quinta non vuole e non può arrivarci e quindi ha anticipato quello che aveva programmato per 12 mesi dopo.
La juve ha deciso di investire 80 per non perdere 160.
Capisco che ai milanisti suoni strano ma alcuni ragionano cosi nel calcio.

Io la vedo cosi, anche perchè se vlahovic aveva invece l'accordo col bayern di turno avrebbe aspettato ancora.
Juve e vlahovic tramano all'ombra da mesi, commisso alla fine ha salvato il salvabile riducendo il danno a un danno sportivo, ha perso il titolare a metà campionato, ma non economico.


----------



## Milanlove (2 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Perchè la juve non è il milan e quinta non vuole e non può arrivarci e quindi ha anticipato quello che aveva programmato per 12 mesi dopo.
> 
> Io la vedo cosi, anche perchè se vlahovic aveva invece l'accordo col bayern di turno avrebbe aspettato ancora.
> Juve e vlahovic tramano all'ombra da mesi, commisso alla fine ha salvato il salvabile.




a zero, la prima partita ufficiale nella juve che avrebbe fatto vlahovic sarebbe stata a settembre 2024 probabilmente. Nella stagione 24/25. Quindi non è un anno, ma un anno e mezzo. E anche quel "mezzo" fa la differenza perchè altrimenti oggi vlahovic sarebbe ancora in viola. E poi ripeto, non ha senso che fosse già d'accordo a zero e poi vanno a spendere 80 milioni. Qui non è questione di "salvare il salvabile", non è come se noi avessimo venduto oggi kessie a 5 milioni di euro. Qui han preso dei soldi che non so quanti nel mondo sarebbero stati disposti a scucire. Alla Fiorentina hanno semplicemente fatto il loro lavoro in maniera impeccabile sotto questo punto di vista. Vediamo ora Commisso se e come immette questi 80 milioni in acquisti di rinforzamento della rosa. E anche la storia dello smascheramento di vlahovic, cosa ha smascherato esattamente? Vlahovic giustamente avrà rifiutato offerte da 4-5 milioni di euro all'anno della fiorentina perchè sapeva che poteva prendere il doppio andando via. Si doveva legare alla viola a cifre inferiori per cosa? Per tarpare le ali alla propria carriera? Non mi sembra che vlahovic abbia fatto chissà cosa di strano o losco nel non rinnovare con la fiorentina. Tutto quello che dice Commisso lo dice solo per giustificarsi con la piazza, ma è evidente che ogni sua esternazione fa buchi da ogni parte. A nessuna sua parola sono seguiti i fatti. dopo neanche una stagione ad alto livello del serbo, dire "vendo vlahovic a 80 milioni perchè obbligato" (come se l'avesse svenduto per due noccioline) fa ridere o comunque è una cosa che potrebbe dire chiunque fa un cessione di un giocatore, chiunque.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma commisso sta dietro a vlahovic da un anno e mezzo, se non voleva rinnovare lo doveva sparare?
> 
> A me pare invece che il comunicato di commisso sia servito quanto meno a stanare le iene che tramavano all'ombra da tempo.
> 
> ...


gli ha tirato un'altra inculata, dopo chiesa, per me.
adesso a firenze sono ben contenti di aver dato via la cagnotto e tra qualche mese penseranno lo stesso di vlahovic.


----------



## Lineker10 (2 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma commisso sta dietro a vlahovic da un anno e mezzo, se non voleva rinnovare lo doveva sparare?
> 
> A me pare invece che il comunicato di commisso sia servito quanto meno a stanare le iene che tramavano all'ombra da tempo.
> 
> ...


Guarda questa tua risposta è diametralmente opposta al clima che si respira nel forum da settimane. 

Forse non capite l'odio dei fiorentini per la Juve... forse da fuori non si capisce.

Cedere un giocatore, il migliore ai gobbi, per un fiorentino è di gran lunga peggio di essere falliti e finiti in C2. Non scherzo è così. 

E da quando è arrivato Commisso ha già ceduto le due stelle, le uniche stelle, ai gobbi.

È come se la Roma avesse ceduto Totti e De Rossi alla Lazio, forse così rendo meglio l'idea.


----------



## enigmistic02 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Guarda questa tua risposta è diametralmente opposta al clima che si respira nel forum da settimane.
> 
> Forse non capite l'odio dei fiorentini per la Juve... forse da fuori non si capisce.
> 
> ...


Beh ma Roma e Lazio sono squadre della stessa città e più o meno dello stesso livello. Così come Inter e Milan. 
I tifosi della Fiorentina odieranno la Juve anche più di quanto non si "odino" i tifosi delle altre citate squadre, ma son rivalità diverse.

Non che me ne importi granchè, alla fine si arrangino, ma a me sembra che i fiorentini pretendano la moglie ubriaca e la botte piena. 
Gli è stato spiegato, nel modo più chiaro possibile, che qualsiasi altra soluzione è stata tentata: sia il rinnovo a cifre fuori da ogni logica per le casse viola, che la cessione all'estero, entrambe osteggiate in maniera subdola. Cos'altro avrebbero preteso? di tenere il giocatore un altro anno e mezzo, con tutti i problemi del caso, per poi perderlo a zero e vederlo andare comunque dai loro nemici?! Avrebbero preferito essere cornuti e mazziati?! Boh. Son preferenze eh.


----------



## Lineker10 (2 Febbraio 2022)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Beh ma Roma e Lazio sono squadre della stessa città e più o meno dello stesso livello. Così come Inter e Milan.
> I tifosi della Fiorentina odieranno la Juve anche più di quanto non si "odino" i tifosi delle altre citate squadre, ma son rivalità diverse.
> 
> Non che me ne importi granchè, alla fine si arrangino, ma a me sembra che i fiorentini pretendano la moglie ubriaca e la botte piena.
> Gli è stato spiegato, nel modo più chiaro possibile, che qualsiasi altra soluzione è stata tentata: sia il rinnovo a cifre fuori da ogni logica per le casse viola, che la cessione all'estero, entrambe osteggiate in maniera subdola. Cos'altro avrebbero preteso? di tenere il giocatore un altro anno e mezzo, con tutti i problemi del caso, per poi perderlo a zero e vederlo andare comunque dai loro nemici?! Avrebbero preferito essere cornuti e mazziati?! Boh. Son preferenze eh.


Avrebbero preferito finire la stagione con Vlahovic per tornare in Europa.

Invece non solo si sono drasticamente indeboliti ma pure hanno rafforzato proprio gli odiati.

Ti assicuro che l'odio per la juve a Firenze è superiore alla rivalità che c'è tra noi e Inter.
Prima che tifoso viola un tifoso della fiorentina è anti juventino.

Ma se vedo la rabbia del forum in questi giorni mi pare anche strano che in tanti invidiano Commisso... ripeto sarebbe come se noi avessimo ceduto Theo all'Inter in questo mercato.


----------



## enigmistic02 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Avrebbero preferito finire la stagione con Vlahovic per tornare in Europa.
> 
> Invece non solo si sono drasticamente indeboliti ma pure hanno rafforzato proprio gli odiati.
> 
> ...


Se Theo si fosse comportato come Vlahovic ad un anno e mezzo dalla scadenza, e Maldini mi avesse parlato esattamente come Commisso ha parlato ai suoi tifosi, avrei compreso perfettamente la cessione e la mia rabbia sarebbe stata destinata solo al giocatore. Parlo per me, ovviamente.


----------



## Jino (2 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Dico, starai mica facendo passare il messaggio che Elliott (o la bestia che c'è dietro) è il massimo che possiamo ottenere.
> 
> Commisso, sempre che non siano state boiate dell'era cinese, voleva acquistare.
> 
> ...



No, non siamo dannati per l'eternità con Elliot, ma loro di mestiere sanno risanare i conti e rivendere bene e ad oggi dobbiamo accettare che questo periodo di transizione con il fondo sia una cosa necessaria. 

Quello che tutti noi milanisti dobbiamo pregare è che una volta risanati arrivi veramente qualcuno di ricco, ambizioso e che ami il Milan.

Commisso, quel chiacchierone, parlava parlava e basta....alla fine non ha preso il Milan perchè non se lo poteva permettere, altrimenti sarebbe stato suo...non a caso alla fine ha preso una squadra con costi infinitamente inferiori a noi, guardacaso.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Febbraio 2022)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Se Theo si fosse comportato come Vlahovic ad un anno e mezzo dalla scadenza, e Maldini mi avesse parlato esattamente come Commisso ha parlato ai suoi tifosi, avrei compreso perfettamente la cessione e la mia rabbia sarebbe stata destinata solo al giocatore. Parlo per me, ovviamente.


Da scolpire nella pietra .


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Febbraio 2022)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> a zero, la prima partita ufficiale nella juve che avrebbe fatto vlahovic sarebbe stata a settembre 2024 probabilmente. Nella stagione 24/25. Quindi non è un anno, ma un anno e mezzo. E anche quel "mezzo" fa la differenza perchè altrimenti oggi vlahovic sarebbe ancora in viola. E poi ripeto, non ha senso che fosse già d'accordo a zero e poi vanno a spendere 80 milioni. Qui non è questione di "salvare il salvabile", non è come se noi avessimo venduto oggi kessie a 5 milioni di euro. Qui han preso dei soldi che non so quanti nel mondo sarebbero stati disposti a scucire. Alla Fiorentina hanno semplicemente fatto il loro lavoro in maniera impeccabile sotto questo punto di vista. Vediamo ora Commisso se e come immette questi 80 milioni in acquisti di rinforzamento della rosa. E anche la storia dello smascheramento di vlahovic, cosa ha smascherato esattamente? Vlahovic giustamente avrà rifiutato offerte da 4-5 milioni di euro all'anno della fiorentina perchè sapeva che poteva prendere il doppio andando via. Si doveva legare alla viola a cifre inferiori per cosa? Per tarpare le ali alla propria carriera? Non mi sembra che vlahovic abbia fatto chissà cosa di strano o losco nel non rinnovare con la fiorentina. Tutto quello che dice Commisso lo dice solo per giustificarsi con la piazza, ma è evidente che ogni sua esternazione fa buchi da ogni parte. A nessuna sua parola sono seguiti i fatti. dopo neanche una stagione ad alto livello del serbo, dire "vendo vlahovic a 80 milioni perchè obbligato" (come se l'avesse svenduto per due noccioline) fa ridere o comunque è una cosa che potrebbe dire chiunque fa un cessione di un giocatore, chiunque.


Non capisco di cosa parli. 
Vlahovic era in scadenza tra un anno , giugno 2023.
Il che vuol dire che a gennaio 2023 ,esattamente tra un anno, avrebbe potuto firmare per chi avesse voluto per poi da settembre 2023 giocare col nuovo club.

Che c'entra il 2024??


----------



## Milanlove (3 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non capisco di cosa parli.
> Vlahovic era in scadenza tra un anno , giugno 2023.
> Il che vuol dire che a gennaio 2023 ,esattamente tra un anno, avrebbe potuto firmare per chi avesse voluto per poi da settembre 2023 giocare col nuovo club.
> 
> Che c'entra il 2024??


Sì, scusa, spensavo io di essere già nel 2023, vabbè..., ma numero dell'anno a parte, il concetto resta lo stesso. Ripetendomi per l'ultima volta, a zero nella juve avrebbe giocato tra un anno e mezzo, non a febbraio 2023, ma a settembre 2023. La juve avrebbe quindi compromesso questa annata e la prossima per aspettare vlahovic? Vlahovic avrebbe aspettato la juve compromettendo questo ultimo anno solare rischiando di giocare ancora per i viola per poi magari non ripetersi e non trovare più ne juve, ne altri top club? O trovare una juve già col sostituto? Se sì, ed erano tutti già d'accordo e disposti a rischiare, che senso ha avuto anticipare 80 milioni? non parliamo di una cessione forzata a 5 o 10. E perché a questo punto non pagare la metà, tanto erano già tutti d'accordo. Vlahovic è stato pagato quanto il suo valore, se non di più. La Fiorentina sarebbe la vittima per cosa? Quelle di Commisso, il presidente che ha preso più soldi dalla juventus, quello che ha fatto affari migliori con la juventus, non ti sembrano dichiarazioni per tenere buoni i tifosi a fronte di precedenti dichiarazioni in cui dimostrava un atteggiamento diverso rispetto a quello mantenuto nei due affari dal totale complessivo di 130 - 140 milioni chiesa e vlahovic? Non vedo risposte credibili se non "commisso ha fatto un altro grande affare con i soldi sporchi del sistema juve. Altri 2 o 3 anni e questo arriva a prendersi 300 350 milioni dal sistema malato che lui critica e dice di voler abbattere".
Non ti tedio più scrivendo sempre le stesse cose, mi scuso per la ripetitività, ma a me sembra così tutto palese e imbarazzante. Come han scritto altri, le reazioni dei tifosi viola che seguono meglio di chiunque altro queste vicende parlano chiaro.


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Febbraio 2022)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Se Theo si fosse comportato come Vlahovic ad un anno e mezzo dalla scadenza, e Maldini mi avesse parlato esattamente come Commisso ha parlato ai suoi tifosi, avrei compreso perfettamente la cessione e la mia rabbia sarebbe stata destinata solo al giocatore. Parlo per me, ovviamente.


No ragazzi vi sfugge un particolare: è come se il Milan avesse ceduto Theo all'Inter!!!!

Hai voglia a spiegare, avreste smesso di tifare il Milan e seguire il calcio, altro che discorsi...

Da questo punto di vista i fiorentini sono abituati a tutto e umiliati da generazioni, qui al Milan per una cosa simile sarebbero spariti tutti i tifosi, questa è la verità.


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Da scolpire nella pietra .


Ma non è cosi ragazzi.

*E' come se avessimo ceduto THEO ALL'INTER. Forse vi sfugge questo dettaglio.*

Ma cosa potrebbe spiegarti la società? Siamo coerenti. Per un mercato come questo di gennaio ho letto post di persone che vogliono smettere di seguire le partite... ma di cosa stiamo parlando.

Se Maldini e Elliott facessero quello che ha fatto PER BEN DUE VOLTE Commisso avreste smesso di seguire il calcio, questa è la verità.

Maldini avrebbe potuto anche spiegarvi la fusione a freddo, siamo sinceri e diciamo come stanno le cose.

A Firenze sono abituati a tutto, umiliati da una retrocessione in C2 (unica nella storia), da una presidenza Della Valle che li ha presi in giro per anni... ora arriva questo tizio e in due anni cede Chiesa e Vlahovic PROPRIO ALLA JUVE.

Ma siamo sinceri... succedesse una cosa simile al Milan oggi smettereste (quasi) tutti di tifare, nessuno mi convince del contrario alla luce del clima che vedo nel forum in questi giorni. Forse le vecchie generazioni che hanno vissuto la B e i tradimenti di quegli anni avrebbero resistito...


----------



## pazzomania (3 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Fregnacce ragazzi.
> 
> *E' come se avessimo ceduto THEO ALL'INTER. Forse vi sfugge questo dettaglio.*
> 
> ...


Non salteresti di gioia se l' Inter ci pagasse 40 milioni per Kessie a questo punto?

E' la stessa cosa successa a Firenze.


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non salteresti di gioia se l' Inter ci pagasse 40 milioni per Kessie a questo punto?
> 
> E' la stessa cosa successa a Firenze.


A parte che non ci credo manco morto che qualcuno avrebbe saltato di gioia se avessimo ceduto Kessie all'Inter...

Comunque non è cosi. Kessie scade a giugno 2022, Vlahovic a giugno 2023.

Commisso aveva tempo e modo per cercare di venderlo all'estero, uno che con ogni probabilità sarà capo cannoniere della Serie A. Invece ha voluto cederlo subito, a stagione in corso, con la Fiorentina in piena corsa per tornare in Europa dopo una vita, proprio alla Juve poi.

A Firenze gli danno del pagliaccio proprio per questo, perchè è incoerente con quello che dice e si dimostra (piu Barone e Prade di lui, a dire il vero) un vero incompetente.

Quello che mi colpisce è vedere l'intransigenza che c'è verso Maldini e Elliott e invece la comprensione, addirittura una vena di invidia, per Commisso. Boh a me pare assurdo.


----------



## Milanlove (3 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Fregnacce ragazzi.
> 
> *E' come se avessimo ceduto THEO ALL'INTER. Forse vi sfugge questo dettaglio.*
> 
> ...


Ceduti inoltre per un pacco di soldi. Anche la storia della cessione forzata non sta in piedi. La juve quei due li ha pagati cari e amari, non glieli ha rubati. La fiorentina di commisso si è presa un pacco di soldi dalla Juventus. Il motivo della cessione è solo quello: il pacco di soldi. E davanti al pacco di soldi te ne freghi del sistema, dei tifosi, della rivalità, delle tue dichiarazioni del giorno prima, ecc. 
Poi per giustificarsi con la piazza, da migliaia di chilometri ricomincia a fare la vittima (arricchita dal sistema criticato)


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> Ceduti inoltre per un pacco di soldi. Anche la storia della cessione forzata non sta in piedi. La juve quei due li ha pagati cari e amari, non glieli ha rubati. La fiorentina di commisso si è presa un pacco di soldi dalla Juventus. Il motivo della cessione è solo quello: il pacco di soldi. E davanti al pacco di soldi te ne freghi del sistema, dei tifosi, della rivalità, delle tue dichiarazioni del giorno prima, ecc.
> Poi per giustificarsi con la piazza, da migliaia di chilometri ricomincia a fare la vittima (arricchita dal sistema criticato)


Bravissimo, hai capito cosa succede davvero a Firenze.

Senza dimenticare che ha detto mille volte "money is not a problem"... migliaia di volte.

Ora per giustificare la cessione di Vlahovic, con l'aria da vittima ridicola che ha sempre, dice che l'obiettivo "è salvare la Fiorentina dal fallimento".

Io credo che chi li difende in realtà non si renda davvero conto cosa significhi avere a che fare con un pagliaccio del genere. A Firenze sono imbestialiti in questo momento. Perchè li sta prendendo tutti chiaramente in giro.

Senza considerare che offende la città di Firenze di continuo, nel suo arrampicarsi sugli specchi. Ieri un noto sito di tifosi ha pubblicato un articolo che dice "Commisso rispetta la città di Firenze. Quando noi avevamo Michelangelo e Lorenzo dei Medici voi in America cacciavate le marmotte con l'arco" 

Io quando vedo cosa devono sopportare i miei amici sono stra felice di essere milanista!


----------



## pazzomania (3 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> A parte che non ci credo manco morto che qualcuno avrebbe saltato di gioia se avessimo ceduto Kessie all'Inter...
> 
> Comunque non è cosi. Kessie scade a giugno 2022, Vlahovic a giugno 2023.
> 
> ...



Se il giocatore ti dice Juve o minaccia di andare via a zero, tu lo vendi alla Juve alla modica cifra di 70 milioni.

Ti fai soldi, non ti tieni un giocatore scontento, _*puoi sostituirlo*_


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se il giocatore ti dice Juve o minaccia di andare via a zero, tu lo vendi alla Juve alla modica cifra di 70 milioni.
> 
> Ti fai soldi, non ti tieni un giocatore scontento, _*puoi sostituirlo*_


Si si vorrei proprio vedere succedesse qui al Milan, guarda...

Immagino la filosofia con cui sarebbe presa la cosa e i complimenti che sarebbero rivolti a Maldini e Elliott per la brillante cessione di Theo all'Inter o alla Juve...


----------



## Milanlove (3 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Bravissimo, hai capito cosa succede davvero a Firenze.
> 
> Senza dimenticare che ha detto mille volte "money is not a problem"... migliaia di volte.
> 
> ...


Pensa poi se dei tifosi avversari dicessero "ma cosa si lamentano i tifosi del Milan con Elliot? Sta dando stabilità economica, sta costruendo una squadra giovane, giocano al bel calcio, i parametri 0 persi è tutta colpa del sistema dei procuratori, avranno forse il pareggio di bilancio, sono secondi/primi in campionato da 2 anni... Ottimo Elliot, di cosa si lamentano i rossoneri?". Poi magari riflettendoci un po' su, nonostante quello scritto sopra è QUASI tutto vero, qualche critica pesante si potrebbe fare a Elliot, o no?


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ma non è cosi ragazzi.
> 
> *E' come se avessimo ceduto THEO ALL'INTER. Forse vi sfugge questo dettaglio.*
> 
> ...


Io vi giuro che faccio fatica a capirvi : ma se la mia società fa tutto per tenere un giocatore buono(compatibilmente con tetto ingaggi e possibilità) e mette pure in piazza tutte le dinamiche, il giocatore si impunta e non vuole rinnovare ma , anzi, vuol andare via a zero, la società lo sbugiarda e lo mette spalle al muro a tal punto che se non altro si arriva a una cessione che porta soldi nelle casse ma io perchè mai me la dovrei prendere con la dirigenza?
Semmai apprezzo sforzo e impegno della stessa, ne apprezzo la trasparenza e anche la capacità di non farsi fregare dal primo indegno di turno.
Tutto quello che a noi manca clamorosamente. Tutto, dalla a alla z.
Rispondo a te ma il messaggio vale anche per l'amico @Milanlove .


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Si si vorrei proprio vedere succedesse qui al Milan, guarda...
> 
> Immagino la filosofia con cui sarebbe presa la cosa e i complimenti che sarebbero rivolti a Maldini e Elliott per la brillante cessione di Theo all'Inter o alla Juve...


Guarda, alla fine la discriminante è solo se poi i soldi incassati li investe o se li mette in saccoccia ma a me pare che commisso sia l'unico che mette soldi veri, di tasca e suoi, quindi non capisco di cosa lo si accusi nello specifico.
Quanto ha già investito commisso per la fiorentina?


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> A parte che non ci credo manco morto che qualcuno avrebbe saltato di gioia se avessimo ceduto Kessie all'Inter...
> 
> Comunque non è cosi. Kessie scade a giugno 2022, Vlahovic a giugno 2023.
> 
> ...


Ma tu ti senti di escludere che il giocatore e il suo staff volessero solo la juve e avessero l'accordo per andare via a zero?
Non lo so come arrivate a queste conclusioni , in più mettete pure di mezzo il milan.

Ma magari maldini fosse trasparente come lo è commisso... magari.


----------



## Goro (3 Febbraio 2022)

Purtroppo sia Chiesa che Vlahovic volevano solo la Juve, ricordiamo l'italiano su cui un minimo c'eravamo anche noi dove uscivano gli articoli in cui si ribadiva la sua volontà. Il serbo uguale, Commisso lo ha detto nell'intervista che Vlahovic voleva la Juve, e nessuno tra procuratori e agenti ha smentito.
Non è come da noi, dove nessuno si è esposto fino alla fine. E ora Kessie e Romagnoli rischiano di farci un danno. Plausibile, visto che già in Inter Venezia il nostro Caldara non salta su Dzeko e regala tre punti all'Inter.


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io vi giuro che faccio fatica a capirvi : ma se la mia società fa tutto per tenere un giocatore buono(compatibilmente con tetto ingaggi e possibilità) e mette pure in piazza tutte le dinamiche, il giocatore si impunta e non vuole rinnovare ma , anzi, vuol andare via a zero, la società lo sbugiarda e lo mette spalle al muro a tal punto che se non altro si arriva a una cessione che porta soldi nelle casse ma io perchè mai me la dovrei prendere con la dirigenza?
> Semmai apprezzo sforzo e impegno della stessa, ne apprezzo la trasparenza e anche la capacità di non farsi fregare dal primo indegno di turno.
> Tutto quello che a noi manca clamorosamente. Tutto, dalla a alla z.
> Rispondo a te ma il messaggio vale anche per l'amico @Milanlove .


No ragazzi, devo ribadire il punto.
Non ha ceduto Vlahovic e Chiesa a chiunque, li ha ceduti agli arci rivali!!!

E' come se noi cedessimo le nostre stelle all'Inter. Deliberatamente e per soldi.

Ripeto, c'è poco da discutere, succedesse al Milan smettereste tutti di tifare, nessuno mi convince del contrario.

Io vi farei parlare con i miei amici tifosi viola... voi non potete immaginare davvero cosa voglia dire una cosa del genere.
Essere tifosi della Fiorentina significa prima di tutto essere anti juventini, è una cosa che insegnano da bambini. Gobbo di M è una delle offese piu comuni  E' un odio profondo e viscerale che fa parte dell'identità della società stessa e di tutta la tifoseria.

Il bla bla di Commisso sono solo un mucchio di scuse, con cui contraddice quello che dice lui stesso, visto che poche settimane fa offendeva la Juve e la sua gestione indebitata. Si arrampica sugli specchi in modo ridicolo, da pagliaccio come giustamente lo chiamano tutti a Firenze ormai.


----------



## Milanlove (3 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io vi giuro che faccio fatica a capirvi : ma se la mia società fa tutto per tenere un giocatore buono(compatibilmente con tetto ingaggi e possibilità) e mette pure in piazza tutte le dinamiche, il giocatore si impunta e non vuole rinnovare ma , anzi, vuol andare via a zero, la società lo sbugiarda e lo mette spalle al muro a tal punto che se non altro si arriva a una cessione che porta soldi nelle casse ma io perchè mai me la dovrei prendere con la dirigenza?
> Semmai apprezzo sforzo e impegno della stessa, ne apprezzo la trasparenza e anche la capacità di non farsi fregare dal primo indegno di turno.
> Tutto quello che a noi manca clamorosamente. Tutto, dalla a alla z.
> Rispondo a te ma il messaggio vale anche per l'amico @Milanlove .


Ma perchè tu dai per scontato e vero quello che dice Commisso. Parole che servono solamente per poter tornare un giorno a Firenze dagli USA e non rischiare la vita. Io do per scontati e veri i fatti: la juve ha comprato e strapagato un giocatore dalla Fiorentina. La fiorentina ha venduto l'ennesimo suo pezzo pregiato per l'ennesima paccata di soldi alla Juve. Questi sono i fatti. Poi ci sono le parole di Commisso, parole che avrebbe potuto dire o ha detto l'Inter per Lukaku, il brescia per tonali, l'empoli per bennacer, chiunque per la cessione di chiunque. La Juve ha pagato a prezzo pieno il giocatore, non ha ricevuto sconti, non ha forzato nulla a mio avviso. L'unica cosa che si può contestare è che la juve in teoria quei soldi non li doveva avere. Però li ha tirati fuori "dal cilindro"e la Fiorentina è stata felicissima di prenderli. La Fiorentina è stata ben felice che il sistema malato (fintamente criticato) permetta alla Juve di tirare. La fuori i soldi dal cilindro. La Fiorentina ha raddoppiato il suo fatturato annuale grazie ai soldi del sistema malato che ha criticato e continua a criticare. Questa è la realtà. Non possono essere delusi ed amareggiati per aver raddopiato il loro fatturato con una singola cessione. Non potevano pretendere che Vlahovic rinnovasse alla metà di quello che avrebbe preso altrove. E' una situazione di mercato normalissima come succede quasi sempre in ogni cessione di giocatore. Anzi, raramente ti pagano 80 milioni per un giocatore a un anno e mezzo dalla scadenza.
Secondo me, bastava semplicemente non parlare sia prima, sia dopo. Facevi come l'Atalanta o il Sassuolo di turno e facevi pure bella figura.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> No ragazzi, devo ribadire il punto.
> Non ha ceduto Vlahovic e Chiesa a chiunque, li ha ceduti agli arci rivali!!!
> 
> E' come se noi cedessimo le nostre stelle all'Inter. Deliberatamente e per soldi.
> ...


Vabbè dai se ne fai una questione di campanilismi, di rivalità e di reazioni isteriche allora non ha senso nemmeno commentare e provare ad analizzare la faccenda in modo razionale.

Io so solo che se avessi in squadra due indegni che bramano e tramano per andare all'inter a zero, la mia dirigenza fa tutto per bloccarli ma alla fine ci si deve arrendere ma si riesce a tirare fuori due belle cessioni e di cosa mi devo lamentare??

Io tifoso che seguo la mia squadra e provo a capirne le dinamiche...
Poi se anzichè un tifoso razionale sono una ragazzina in piena tempesta ormonale allora vale tutto e il contrario di tutto e vale anche la giustificazione da te posta.


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Guarda, alla fine la discriminante è solo se poi i soldi incassati li investe o se li mette in saccoccia ma a me pare che commisso sia l'unico che mette soldi veri, di tasca e suoi, quindi non capisco di cosa lo si accusi nello specifico.
> Quanto ha già investito commisso per la fiorentina?


Ha speso poco più di 250 milioni, dei quali 130 per il centro sportivo.
E dalle due cessioni ha incassato 130 milioni, sempre che la Juve riscatti Chiesa.
Quindi investito è una parola grossa.


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Vabbè dai se ne fai una questione di campanilismi, di rivalità e di reazioni isteriche allora non ha senso nemmeno commentare e provare ad analizzare la faccenda in modo razionale.
> 
> Io so solo che se avessi in squadra due indegni che bramano e tramano per andare all'inter a zero, la mia dirigenza fa tutto per bloccarli ma alla fine ci si deve arrendere ma si riesce a tirare fuori due belle cessioni e di cosa mi devo lamentare??
> 
> ...


Dai non è una discussione seria né coerente dopo che sono settimane che leggo post di persone che non seguono più il Milan perché non abbiamo comprato nessuno.

Mi pare un po' il discorso del sono tutto gay col c degli altri... se davvero il Milan facesse una cosa del genere non l'accetteresti mai con codesta filosofia, non prendermi in giro.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Febbraio 2022)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> Ma perchè tu dai per scontato e vero quello che dice Commisso. Parole che servono solamente per poter tornare un giorno a Firenze dagli USA e non rischiare la vita. Io do per scontati e veri i fatti: la juve ha comprato e strapagato un giocatore dalla Fiorentina. La fiorentina ha venduto l'ennesimo suo pezzo pregiato per l'ennesima paccata di soldi alla Juve. Questi sono i fatti. Poi ci sono le parole di Commisso, parole che avrebbe potuto dire o ha detto l'Inter per Lukaku, il brescia per tonali, l'empoli per bennacer, chiunque per la cessione di chiunque. La Juve ha pagato a prezzo pieno il giocatore, non ha ricevuto sconti, non ha forzato nulla a mio avviso. L'unica cosa che si può contestare è che la juve in teoria quei soldi non li doveva avere. Però li ha tirati fuori "dal cilindro"e la Fiorentina è stata felicissima di prenderli. La Fiorentina è stata ben felice che il sistema malato (fintamente criticato) permetta alla Juve di tirare. La fuori i soldi dal cilindro. La Fiorentina ha raddoppiato il suo fatturato annuale grazie ai soldi del sistema malato che ha criticato e continua a criticare. Questa è la realtà. Non possono essere delusi ed amareggiati per aver raddopiato il loro fatturato con una singola cessione. Non potevano pretendere che Vlahovic rinnovasse alla metà di quello che avrebbe preso altrove. E' una situazione di mercato normalissima come succede quasi sempre in ogni cessione di giocatore. Anzi, raramente ti pagano 80 milioni per un giocatore a un anno e mezzo dalla scadenza.
> Secondo me, bastava semplicemente non parlare sia prima, sia dopo. Facevi come l'Atalanta o il Sassuolo di turno e facevi pure bella figura.


Atteniamoci ai fatti : vlahovic ha sempre detto che non aveva la minima intenzione di rinnovare.
Almeno su questo siamo d'accordo?
Altrimenti non ha senso nemmeno continuare.

E proprio tu che mi dici fino all'esasperazione che il dirigente bravo compra a poco, rivende a tanto e ricompra a poco più di poco per rivendere a tanto più di tanto ora critichi l'operato di commisso?
E allora ragazzi vale tutto e il contrario di tutto.
Ce la cantiamo e ce la suoniamo a piacimento.

A me pare sempre più che quelli contro il fpf, quelli contro il calcio sostenibile alla fine siamo i più onesti nel portare avanti il nostro pensiero , pur criticando ciò che non ci convince.

Guarda tu se devo difendere commisso da due che hanno sempre sposato la sostenibilità.
Senza offesa per alcuno, ovviamente.
Ognuno la vede a modo suo.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Dai non è una discussione seria né coerente dopo che sono settimane che leggo post di persone che non seguono più il Milan perché non abbiamo comprato nessuno.
> 
> Mi pare un po' il discorso del sono tutto gay col c degli altri... se davvero il Milan facesse una cosa del genere non l'accetteresti mai con codesta filosofia, non prendermi in giro.


Gary, non stai contestualizzando.
Ovvio che sarei inca se il mio milan cedesse due big all'inter ma se invece di una cessione si trattasse solo di una monetizzazione di due iene che ti minacciano di andare via a zero puoi solo applaudire.
Portami 40 mln da un kessie che va oggi all'inter e vedi se critico o applaudo, visto l'andazzo.
Meglio separarsi con 40 mln in tasca che farlo a zero.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (3 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io vi giuro che faccio fatica a capirvi : ma se la mia società fa tutto per tenere un giocatore buono(compatibilmente con tetto ingaggi e possibilità) e mette pure in piazza tutte le dinamiche, il giocatore si impunta e non vuole rinnovare ma , anzi, vuol andare via a zero, la società lo sbugiarda e lo mette spalle al muro a tal punto che se non altro si arriva a una cessione che porta soldi nelle casse ma io perchè mai me la dovrei prendere con la dirigenza?
> Semmai apprezzo sforzo e impegno della stessa, ne apprezzo la trasparenza e anche la capacità di non farsi fregare dal primo indegno di turno.
> Tutto quello che a noi manca clamorosamente. Tutto, dalla a alla z.
> Rispondo a te ma il messaggio vale anche per l'amico @Milanlove .


ma vlaovic non voleva andare via a zero, il procuratore disse che aveva portato un offerta e che commisso aveva rifiutato, la situazione è molto piu semplice ad entrambe le parti conveniva la vendita, il resto è tutto teatrino per non prendersi la colpa del divorzio


----------



## Goro (3 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Dai non è una discussione seria né coerente dopo che sono settimane che leggo post di persone che non seguono più il Milan perché non abbiamo comprato nessuno.
> 
> Mi pare un po' il discorso del sono tutto gay col c degli altri... se davvero il Milan facesse una cosa del genere non l'accetteresti mai con codesta filosofia, non prendermi in giro.


Sì infatti da tifosi è diverso, per noi da esterni alla Fiorentina è andata bene.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Febbraio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ma vlaovic non voleva andare via a zero, il procuratore disse che aveva portato un offerta e che commisso aveva rifiutato, la situazione è molto piu semplice ad entrambe le parti conveniva la vendita, il resto è tutto teatrino per non prendersi la colpa del divorzio


E allora si evince che il prossimo club volesse sceglierlo il calciatore. Giustamente direi.
Vlahovic voleva lasciare la Fiorentina, il Club avrebbe voluto tenerlo.
E i tifosi se la prendono col Club?
Bizzarro il mondo.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (3 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E allora si evince che il prossimo club volesse sceglierlo il calciatore. Giustamente direi.
> Vlahovic voleva lasciare la Fiorentina, il Club avrebbe voluto tenerlo.
> E i tifosi se la prendono col Club?
> Bizzarro il mondo.


il club voleva tenerlo alle sue condizioni, quello voleva andare a prendere i soldi che vuole lui e dove vuole lui e a commisso i big money di certo schifo non fanno, e per non prendersi gli insulti dei tifosi ha fatto tutto il teatrino di sputtanare il giocatore. Secondo te una persona che scrive una lettera per sputtanare il giocatore e nella lettera stessa chiude dicendo "ma da vlaovich ci aspettiamo l'impegno e la serietà nelle partite che ha sempre dimostrato fin ora" è una persona seria?


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Febbraio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> il club voleva tenerlo alle sue condizioni, quello voleva andare a prendere i soldi che vuole lui e dove vuole lui e a commisso i big money di certo schifo non fanno, e per non prendersi gli insulti dei tifosi ha fatto tutto il teatrino di sputtanare il giocatore. Secondo te una persona che scrive una lettera per sputtanare il giocatore e nella lettera stessa chiude dicendo "ma da vlaovich ci aspettiamo l'impegno e la serietà nelle partite che ha sempre dimostrato fin ora" è una persona seria?


No , è più serio chi mette la fascia al braccio dei disertori e li accompagna alla porta dando loro il bacino della buona fortuna senza mettere mai in dubbio impegno e professionalità.


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Gary, non stai contestualizzando.
> Ovvio che sarei inca se il mio milan cedesse due big all'inter ma se invece di una cessione si trattasse solo di una monetizzazione di due iene che ti minacciano di andare via a zero puoi solo applaudire.
> Portami 40 mln da un kessie che va oggi all'inter e vedi se critico o applaudo, visto l'andazzo.
> Meglio separarsi con 40 mln in tasca che farlo a zero.


Tra l'altro dalle cessioni hanno incassato 130 milioni, e li hanno sostituiti con Ikone e Cabral, neanche 30 milioni in due.

Fai te. 

Lasciamo perdere che ci fosse commisso al Milan daremmo fuoco alla sede. Perché poi il bello e che fa il pagliaccio e parla parla senza mai rispettare la propria parola. Serietà zero.
Solo un immenso teatrino per nascondere la propria incapacità e la verità dei fatti.
Il bello è che poi è stato mille volte a dire che l'obiettivo suo è vincere lo scudetto... ahah che buffone.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (3 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> No , è più serio chi mette la fascia al braccio dei disertori e li accompagna alla porta dando loro il bacino della buona fortuna senza mettere mai in dubbio impegno e professionalità.


finche la merdaccia di kessie pure a mezzo servizio mi aiuta a sovrastare il centrocampo della lazio con l'idolo savic, il funambolico luis alberto, e mi aiuta a vincere contro l'atalanta per me gli possono mettere pure la fascia di rambo in testa


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro dalle cessioni hanno incassato 130 milioni, e li hanno sostituiti con Ikone e Cabral, neanche 30 milioni in due.
> 
> Fai te.
> 
> ...


A me pare qualche soldino di tasca lo abbia anche messo.
Vlahovic non è il primo viola che lascia la fiorentina per la juve e non sarà l'ultimo.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Febbraio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> finche la merdaccia di kessie pure a mezzo servizio mi aiuta a sovrastare il centrocampo della lazio con l'idolo savic, il funambolico luis alberto, e mi aiuta a vincere contro l'atalanta per me gli possono mettere pure la fascia di rambo in testa


Non è lo stesso che ti ha fatto perdere il derby e ti ha fortemente condizionato il cammino in Champions?


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> A me pare qualche soldino di tasca lo abbia anche messo.
> Vlahovic non è il primo viola che lascia la fiorentina per la juve e non sarà l'ultimo.


Parecchie chiacchiere ha messo. No so dimmi quali acquisti avrebbe fatto Commisso... zero. Tutti insieme non arrivano ai 130 milioni che ha incassato da questi due.

Nella storia la Fiorentina ha venduto 5 giocatori alla Juve: Baggio, Felipe Melo, Bernardeschi, Chiesa e Vlahovic.
Due li ha ceduti Commisso, fortissimi entrambi, in tre anni che è lì...

I miei amici ti giuro che se lo prendono lo buttano in Arno insieme a Joe Barone e alla sua fisarmonica 

Ma chiudiamo la discussione perché è evidente che si ragiona con due pesi e due misure, non si è obiettivi in questo caso, rispetto a come valutiamo la nostra società del Milan.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (3 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non è lo stesso che ti ha fatto perdere il derby e ti ha fortemente condizionato il cammino in Champions?


è lo stesso pure che l'anno scorso ha sorretto il centrocampo del milan praticamente da solo e grazie alle sue prestazioni ,vedi l'ultima decisiva contro l'atalanta dove ha segnato pure, sei potuto andare in champion quest'anno e incassare una 40ina di mil


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Parecchie chiacchiere ha messo. No so dimmi quali acquisti avrebbe fatto Commisso... zero. Tutti insieme non arrivano ai 130 milioni che ha incassato da questi due.
> 
> Nella storia la Fiorentina ha venduto 5 giocatori alla Juve: Baggio, Felipe Melo, Bernardeschi, Chiesa e Vlahovic.
> Due li ha ceduti Commisso, fortissimi entrambi, in tre anni che è lì...
> ...


Sai bene anche tu che se oggi viene fuori un giovane italiano fortissimo al 99% finisce alla juve ,come in Germania finisce al bayern.
È la cristallizzazione dei livelli , figlia dell'esasperazione del fpf , che ha portato a tali difformità. 

Non diamo a commisso anche le colpe che non ha.

Chiesa e Vlahovic hanno giocato nella fiorentina fino a quando non sono diventati troppo forti per quel livello. 

Che poi a Firenze si viva in modo viscerale l'odio verso Torino io lo capisco ed è pure simpatico avere questi campanilismi ma stringi stringi alla fine a Firenze hanno una grandeur che non esiste nella realtà. 
Torino non può essere il punto di riferimento per la Firenze calcistica, stanno duellando con qualcosa più grande di loro. 

Magari a Firenze sono ancora convinti che il calcio lo hanno inventato loro e rivendicano uno status quo.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Febbraio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> è lo stesso pure che l'anno scorso ha sorretto il centrocampo del milan praticamente da solo e grazie alle sue prestazioni ,vedi l'ultima decisiva contro l'atalanta dove ha segnato pure, sei potuto andare in champion quest'anno e incassare una 40ina di mil


Ed è sempre lo stesso che ha detto che sistema tutto e invece sta andando via arrecandoti un danno economico notevole.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (3 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ed è sempre lo stesso che ha detto che sistema tutto e invece sta andando via arrecandoti un danno economico notevole.


appunto merdaccia, se non avesse detto cose che poi si è rimangiato nessuno gli avrebbe potuto dire niente, va a prendere il doppio dei soldi da qualche altra parte, buon per lui, ma se in campo gioca meglio di baka e benna, saremmo scemi a non schierarlo


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sai bene anche tu che se oggi viene fuori un giovane italiano fortissimo al 99% finisce alla juve ,come in Germania finisce al bayern.
> È la cristallizzazione dei livelli , figlia dell'esasperazione del fpf , che ha portato a tali difformità.
> 
> Non diamo a commisso anche le colpe che non ha.
> ...


Un po' come se a noi dicessero che il fatto che vogliamo vincere uno scudetto o peggio ancora competere in champions è una grandeur che non esiste più...

Commisso avrebbe potuto cederli entrambi all'estero rinunciando a un po' di soldi come hanno fatto diverse volte i Della Valle. Non c'entra nulla il discorso del livello, sanno benissimo che Vlahovic sarebbe durato poco a Firenze. Ma mai cederlo alla Juve così, a stagione in corso, in pratica compromettendo la stagione della Fiorentina e salvando quella della Juve... ma stiamo scherzando davvero...

Roba da dargli fuoco in piazza come Savonarola.

Ma poi questo è solo il culmine di una serie di cialtronate infinite che ha fatto, dopo una quantità assurda di bugie e pagliacciate.

Commisso fa simpatia da fuori, ma averlo come proprietà ci sarebbe da piangere.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Febbraio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> appunto merdaccia, se non avesse detto cose che poi si è rimangiato nessuno gli avrebbe potuto dire niente, va a prendere il doppio dei soldi da qualche altra parte, buon per lui, ma se in campo gioca meglio di baka e benna, saremmo scemi a non schierarlo


Lo facciamo giocare perché non abbiamo di meglio, perché abbiamo deciso di intraprendere questa strada , perché non abbiamo un euro e perché questo altro non è che il long-donmarumma , gli effetti a lungo termine della prima e folle gestione di un giuda alla scadenza.

Zero pressioni , zero polemiche e fascia al braccio.
La piazza ideale insomma per strappare il contrattone della vita.. altrove.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Un po' come se a noi dicessero che il fatto che vogliamo vincere uno scudetto o peggio ancora competere in champions è una grandeur che non esiste più...
> 
> Commisso avrebbe potuto cederli entrambi all'estero rinunciando a un po' di soldi come hanno fatto diverse volte i Della Valle. Non c'entra nulla il discorso del livello, sanno benissimo che Vlahovic sarebbe durato poco a Firenze. Ma mai cederlo alla Juve così, a stagione in corso, in pratica compromettendo la stagione della Fiorentina e salvando quella della Juve... ma stiamo scherzando davvero...
> 
> ...


Si ,solo che la nostra grandeur poggia su 18 scudetti e 7 champions e quella viola su due scudetti , di cui l'ultimo te lo può raccontare giusto uno che ha 60 anni.


----------



## Milanlove (3 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Atteniamoci ai fatti : vlahovic ha sempre detto che non aveva la minima intenzione di rinnovare.
> Almeno su questo siamo d'accordo?
> Altrimenti non ha senso nemmeno continuare.
> 
> ...


non mi sono espresso bene evidentemente. Non ho mai scritto che Commisso ha sbagliato a vendere e ho più volte ripetuto anche nel topic di vlahovic che la Fiorentina ha fatto una grande operazione e che invidio l'operato dei loro dirigenti rispetto ad esempio al nostro. E' veramente la cosa più palese del mondo. Non capisco perchè credere dopo alle dietrologie di Commisso sicuramente vere in un discorso generale, ma insostenibili in questo caso. Io posso fare l'ecologista, fare le manifestazioni con Greta, ma poi non posso essere quello che si arricchisce vendendo il carbone a fabbriche e centrali elettriche.

Quello che contesto e che ho più volte ribadito è l'ipocrisia di chi fa quello anti-sistema ed al tempo stesso è quello che più si arricchisce dal sistema. Senza il sistema juve criticato, senza i soldi sporchi della Juve più volte condannati, la Fiorentina stando ai fatti avrebbe 130-140 milioni in meno in questi 2 anni. Ma con che faccia parla?

Non puoi fare quello che combatte il sistema e allo stesso tempo si arricchisce, più di tutti in Italia, dal sistema. 
In più vabbè lo fai pure in maniera sprezzante verso i tuoi tifosi perchè vendi i tuoi migliori ai tuoi "finti" rivali che però per loro sono "veri" rivali. Anche lì, non fare il ruffiano con i tifosi se poi sei l'artefice dei loro patimenti. Non fare la vittima, se poi sei quello che più ci guadagna del tuo teorico carnefice.
Tratta i suoi tifosi come dementi ed è tra i maggiori artefici e sostenitori a fatti del sistema juve, odiato da tutti i tifosi d'Italia.
Se Carnevali del Sassuolo avesse sia prima, sia dopo la cessione di Locatelli lanciato delle invettive contro la Juve, cosa avremmo detto e pensato di Carnevali? Che è stato bravo a smascherare il sistema Juve? O che è un quaquaraquaqua servo del sistema?

Sul fatto di Vlahovic in scadenza, inutile ripetermi, è una storia che non regge il fatto che si fosse già accordato a 0 con la juve e poi la stessa però lo ipervaluta e da una paccata di soldi alla Fiorentina. Vlahovic ha fatto e detto quello che fanno tutti i big o presunti big per farsi vendere e andare a guadagnare di più. C'era la fila per prenderlo. La Fiorentina deve passare per quella costretta a "regalarlo" a 80 milioni perchè obbligata poverina ad incassare soli 80 milioni per Valhovic? Più di 2 milioni a gol fatto nel fiorentina. Ma chi mai glieli avrebbe dati tutti quei soldi se non di più oggi e forse pure in futuro? Sarebbe una forzatura vendere un giocatore del genere a quella cifra?

Commisso, se ne stava zitto e faceva più belle figura. Fare invece come fa lui è la cosa più avvilente e pro sistema che possa esistere. E' come lavorare all'antimafia o comunque essere a favore dell'antimafia e poi fare però affari straordinariamente danarosi con la mafia stessa.


----------



## El picinin (3 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> No ragazzi, devo ribadire il punto.
> Non ha ceduto Vlahovic e Chiesa a chiunque, li ha ceduti agli arci rivali!!!
> 
> E' come se noi cedessimo le nostre stelle all'Inter. Deliberatamente e per soldi.
> ...


Non succederebbe nulla,vendemmo Collovati all inter


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> non mi sono espresso bene evidentemente. Non ho mai scritto che Commisso ha sbagliato a vendere e ho più volte ripetuto anche nel topic di vlahovic che la Fiorentina ha fatto una grande operazione e che invidio l'operato dei loro dirigenti rispetto ad esempio al nostro. E' veramente la cosa più palese del mondo. Non capisco perchè credere dopo alle dietrologie di Commisso sicuramente vere in un discorso generale, ma insostenibili in questo caso. Io posso fare l'ecologista, fare le manifestazioni con Greta, ma poi non posso essere quello che si arricchisce vendendo il carbone a fabbriche e centrali elettriche.
> 
> Quello che contesto e che ho più volte ribadito è l'ipocrisia di chi fa quello anti-sistema ed al tempo stesso è quello che più si arricchisce dal sistema. Senza il sistema juve criticato, senza i soldi sporchi della Juve più volte condannati, la Fiorentina stando ai fatti avrebbe 130-140 milioni in meno in questi 2 anni. Ma con che faccia parla?
> 
> ...


Perfetto. Niente da aggiungere.


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Febbraio 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Non succederebbe nulla,vendemmo Collovati all inter


Un secolo fa l'anno che retrocedemmo in Serie B oltretutto.

Fallo oggi e vediamo cosa succede.


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Si ,solo che la nostra grandeur poggia su 18 scudetti e 7 champions e quella viola su due scudetti , di cui l'ultimo te lo può raccontare giusto uno che ha 60 anni.


Ancora peggio, appunto.
I tifosi della Fiorentina mica vogliono competere coi gobbi, vogliono semplicemente che non cedano proprio a loro i giocatori migliori e idoli dei tifosi.
Ma poi non bastasse poche settimane dopo la paternale dello stesso Commisso contro il sistema Juve!!!

E' indifendibile. Semplicemente indifendibile. Un pagliaccio.


----------



## El picinin (3 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Un secolo fa l'anno che retrocedemmo in Serie B oltretutto.
> 
> Fallo oggi e vediamo cosa succede.


Si me sempre all inter lo vendettero,mica ad altre società .


----------



## Lollo interista (3 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Un secolo fa l'anno che retrocedemmo in Serie B oltretutto.
> 
> Fallo oggi e vediamo cosa succede.



Perdonami, ma succederebbe ancora meno casino (all'epoca ancora non c'era il patto di non aggressione tra curve, se non errro)
Se c'è un ambiente tranquillo è Milano...e vivaddio aggiungo!


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ancora peggio, appunto.
> I tifosi della Fiorentina mica vogliono competere coi gobbi, vogliono semplicemente che non cedano proprio a loro i giocatori migliori e idoli dei tifosi.
> Ma poi non bastasse poche settimane dopo la paternale dello stesso Commisso contro il sistema Juve!!!
> 
> E' indifendibile. Semplicemente indifendibile. Un pagliaccio.


Non ci capiamo proprio sull'argomento, pazienza.

Io l'unica attenuante che posso dare ai tifosi viola è la tempistica perchè riconosco che gennaio è il periodo peggiore per vendere ma è anche da capire se si poteva posticipare il tutto senza avere un danno economico.

Ma che un vlahovic oggi vada alla juve tutto mi pare tranne che una novità.
E dove doveva andare in italia a questi prezzi se non alla juve?

I tifosi viola lo volevano all'inter o al milan?
Impossibile. Senza citare le altre realtà perchè tempo perso.

E' successo quello che era inevitabile che succedesse e non c'è nè da lamentarsi, nè da scandalizzarsi nè da cascare dal pero.
Non capisco perchè commisso non possa lamentarsi del sistema juve e poi cedere un giocatore alla stessa.
Farlo è segno di poca coerenza o certifica che questo calcio cosi come è fatto è malato?
Alla fine bisogna fare buon viso a cattivo gioco e farsi andare quel che passa il convento.

Se vlahovic non voleva rinnovare con la fiorentina e ha trovato l'accordo con la juve, dopo che ha rifiutato altre proposte, cosa avrebbe dovuto fare commisso?
Tenerlo e fare la figura del dritto?
Non capisco davvero che epilogo avrebbero voluto i tifosi viola.
Considera che un calciatore non è un pacco postale e non lo si vende dove non vuole andare.


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non ci capiamo proprio sull'argomento, pazienza.
> 
> Io l'unica attenuante che posso dare ai tifosi viola è la tempistica perchè riconosco che gennaio è il periodo peggiore per vendere ma è anche da capire se si poteva posticipare il tutto senza avere un danno economico.
> 
> ...


Si mi rendo conto che non ci capiamo e fondamentalmente non ci possiamo capire.

Io sono cresciuto a Firenze e conosco l'odio che ogni tifoso viola prova per la Juve. Si tratta di un odio che è proprio ragione di vita e identità della società stessa. Ripeto per l'ennesima volta: tifare Fiorentina significa prima di tutto essere anti juventini. Proprio odiare profondamente la Juve e tutto quello che rappresenta. Gli Agnelli, la Fiat. Tutto. Un tifoso viola vero non ha amici della Juve e non concepisce neanche di averne. E se ne ha, magari un parente, parlare di calcio è argomento assolutamente tabu.

Una cosa che evidentemente da fuori non si conosce e non si capisce. E non capendo questo punto importante, vedo che si fanno dei ragionamenti che non stanno ne in cielo ne in terra per un qualunque tifoso viola come tanti miei amici.

E che evidentemente anche Commisso fa finta di non capire o se ne frega di farlo. Cosa che a Firenze non gli perdonano insieme a tutte le cialtronate e mancanze di rispetto che sta avendo verso la città.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Si mi rendo conto che non ci capiamo e fondamentalmente non ci possiamo capire.
> 
> Io sono cresciuto a Firenze e conosco l'odio che ogni tifoso viola prova per la Juve. Si tratta di un odio che è proprio ragione di vita e identità della società stessa. Ripeto per l'ennesima volta: tifare Fiorentina significa prima di tutto essere anti juventini. Proprio odiare profondamente la Juve e tutto quello che rappresenta. Gli Agnelli, la Fiat. Tutto. Un tifoso viola vero non ha amici della Juve e non concepisce neanche di averne. E se ne ha, magari un parente, parlare di calcio è argomento assolutamente tabu.
> 
> ...


Ma io questo lo capisco, io oltre al milan tifo il catanzaro e per noi tifosi delle aquile pensa che c'è un gemellaggio che risale agli anni 60 con la fiorentina.
Pensa per me , da tifoso, che goduria tifare milan e odiare la juve anche per via del catanzaro.
Una rivalità che ho proprio nel sangue, mio padre era tifosissimo del catanzaro e mi ha trasmesso questo amore viscerale per le aquile e l'odio per il bianconero, parallelamente all'amicizia per la fiorentina.

Poi però c'è la vita reale e allora io mi chiedo e ti chiedo : cosa avrebbe dovuto fare commisso per uscirne bene e senza danni?
Dimmi tu perchè io davvero non lo capisco.


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma io questo lo capisco, io oltre al milan tifo il catanzaro e per noi tifosi delle aquile pensa che c'è un gemellaggio che risale agli anni 60 con la fiorentina.
> Pensa per me , da tifoso, che goduria tifare milan e odiare la juve anche per via del catanzaro.
> Una rivalità che ho proprio nel sangue, mio padre era tifosissimo del catanzaro e mi ha trasmesso questo amore viscerale per le aquile e l'odio per il bianconero, parallelamente all'amicizia per la fiorentina.
> 
> ...


Bello!

Avrebbe dovuto aspettare giugno, finire il campionato puntando a tornare in Europa dopo tanti anni e nel frattempo cercare un acquirente anche ad una cifra inferiore.

Qui nel forum spesso si rimprovera la proprietà di non avere priorità ai risultati sportivi... ecco quello che ha fatto è proprio intascarsi il malloppo, offendono la storia della società, contraddicendo le sue stesse parole e mandando a farsi benedire ogni ambizione che faticosamente la piazza era tornata ad avere dopo anni e anni di delusioni. 

Questo è quello che ha fatto e il motivo per cui la prossima volta che torna a Firenze lo butteranno nell'Arno


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Bello!
> 
> Avrebbe dovuto aspettare giugno, finire il campionato puntando a tornare in Europa dopo tanti anni e nel frattempo cercare un acquirente anche ad una cifra inferiore.
> 
> ...


Ma tu ci metti la mano sul fuoco che quello che si è fatto ora si poteva rimandare a giugno?
Alla fine l'offerta magari a giugno arrivava ma doveva soddisfare anche giocatore e procuratori e se gli stessi orchestravano un accordo con la Juve la fiorentina rischiava di non vedere un euro. 


Secondo me Commisso va giudicato ora, dopo che capiremo che ne sarà di questa cessione e di questi 80 mln.


----------



## Jino (3 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ma non è cosi ragazzi.
> 
> *E' come se avessimo ceduto THEO ALL'INTER. Forse vi sfugge questo dettaglio.*
> 
> ...



C'è da dire però una cosa. Sia Chiesa, sia Vlahovic volevano andare solamente alla Juventus, e quando un giocatore ha deciso non c'è niente da fare. Se non accettavano la Juventus sarebbe rimasto e se ne sarebbe andato a zero. 

Locatelli voleva solamente la Juve ed il Sassuolo ci ha rimesso, Cellino uguale con Tonali a noi, e potrei andare avanti. Quando un calciatore è prossimo alla scadenza o vuole andarsene aimè ha il coltello dalla parte del manico.


----------

